# Not looking good



## Morpheus uk (May 15, 2008)

My male whalbergii looks like hes going to shed within the next hour or so, problem is hes looked like it for the past week, hes abdomen is not fat and hes have stringy pooz, im pretty sure ive ahd this before and they`ve died


----------



## bugzilla (May 15, 2008)

It doesn't sound too clever. My oldest male orchid went the same way.

Any idea what causes this?


----------



## Ben.M (May 15, 2008)

My Popa spurca male did the saem thing, just never shed


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 15, 2008)

Now the females stupidly sluggish for no reason, the male one is my oldest mantis ive had him for ages, about a year and a half maybe, i got a mate for him the female a short while ago, and if it cant breed these im never touching the hateful things again :angry: 

Keeping mantids seems to be a case of luck, and with my sh!t, i cant remember the last sucsess ive had witht them X(


----------



## mrblue (May 15, 2008)

i've learnt the hard way too that getting a pair, or having one mantis and finding it an opposite gender still puts you prety far from mating, as something can always go wrong like bad moults, incompatibility, unwilling females, spineless males etc etc etc. by having just one pair you are really making it hard for yourself. sometimes you can get lucky and the pair will get to adult smoothly and at similar times and then mate smoothly etc, but most of the time things dont go so smoothly. i would say if you really really want to mate a certain species, make the effort to get a group of them to start with, or get multiple pairs. you end up saving money and effort and headaches in the long run.


----------



## macro junkie (May 15, 2008)

i have a adult male u can have..if u need it pm me,.


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 16, 2008)

Thx but the the female looks like she on her way out now, the female can hardly be bothered to move it looks like when she does move and shes leaking from the rear end, im sure the abdomen looks different in both, sort of looks contracts inwards?


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 16, 2008)

She died just to add more stress &lt;_&lt;


----------



## macro junkie (May 16, 2008)

what u been feeding her?mine are on green and blue bottles..oh and 5th instar idolomantids..lmao..1 of my 5th instar sheeeded bad so i threw it to my female..the idolomantis was 2x the size of her but she stil grabbed it..and she sat there and finshed it all..man was she fat after woulds,.


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 16, 2008)

Yeah she was on blue bottles also  

Big nice and fat chunky female ones too


----------



## macro junkie (May 16, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Yeah she was on blue bottles also  Big nice and fat chunky female ones too


how strange?if they where on flys it wasnt the food..god knows?u dont have much luck with these do u..i think next time if your going to give them another shot u need to buy an ooth..im waiting for my female to becomes adult from sub.if all works out il sort u an ooth out


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 17, 2008)

Well slap my eye and call me a girls name, he moulted :huh:


----------

